# Desperation



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Stephen King's *Desperation* on TV:

http://abc.go.com/movies/desperation.html

Wonder if it'll be any good - the novel was only fair.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Doug.
I think it will be ok. Better than "America's Top Model". Mick Garris is an asset to the horror genre as a writer/producer,but a mediocre director.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I read the book and thought the same thing. If the movie is going to be anything like the "Storm of the Century" mini series, I think I will puke. That movie could have been a two-hour movie - but no - they to drag it out for a couple days.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Da Weiner said:


> If the movie is going to be anything like the "Storm of the Century" mini series, I think I will puke. That movie could have been a two-hour movie - but no - they to drag it out for a couple days.


*Storm of the Century* was more like "Drizzle of the Evening" - that movie was a waste of time and film.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

They always truncate the stories that need breathing room. Stretch out the stories that need tightening. Extra commercials! 

I believe Desperation is a one night showing. Good.

And my boy Tom Skerritt is in it,so I will check it out.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

_Tak!_


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Ya' know..I think I will hire Sinister to make my posts for me.

"Tak!" Priceless reference. Economic post. 

That is the magic word for today.

Or when the hammer misses the nail,and meets my thumb.

"F#@#@#@#@#@#@#@#K! TAAAAKK!!!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Here..on ABC.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

So....it aired this week. Any comments? I skipped it.

Sorry,but Mick Garris directing anything is no different to me than flat soda pop.

I respect Mick Garris as a genuine contributor to our genre.

As a writer,producer,and all-around rally master.

You can't have it all. No more directing please,Mr.Garris.

It's not like you haven't had "the chance" to show us what you've got.

According to IMDB,.I count about..nineteen tries!

Flat soda;Mick. Very flat.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I couldn't have said it better, Pact. And while we're at it, let Wes Craven, Dr. Uwe, David DeCoteau, Snoregento and other's of their ilk make like the proverbial cow patty and hit the trail.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Don't get me started on Craven's "CURSED".

You take a Christina Ricci fan,and tease him with the idea of her being a werewolf.

You have the genius idea to include a wax museum set,full of iconic monsters,and don't use it to its full potential?!

You almost give Werewolf master Rick Baker a nervous breakdown?

Ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! Okay..I just got started on Craven.

Master of Horror my ass!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

A guy I worked with saw Desperation. He said it was REALLY bad and that the film's ending was laughable.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Most Stephen King adaptations are. Some years back I wondered if this were because everyone has their own interpretation of how the novels were supposed to be and judged anything too harshly because it didn't adhere to their standards. Such is not the case. Although there are good ones, the bulk of them are poorly directed, poorly edited, have elements that weren't even in the original story and leave out very crucial ones, the people involved only skim the original source material then do the Cliff Notes version of a crappy screenplay and get substandard actors to play lead pivotal characters when in reality they should be in the background or not even in the film at all. This is what grates on the nerves of King's fans. We who have been there by him all the way through the good times and bad are always getting the short end because there are those who prefer the quick easy way for a fast buck instead of creating a piece of art.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I was curious about seeing this, but I forgot that it was on. I guess, if I see it on Sci-Fi, I might check it out.


----------



## Brandywine1974 (May 25, 2006)

I watched it. All crappy three hours of it. I do have to mention that I have never liked a movie that was based on a book I already read. Books allow so much more imagination. Those of you who missed it, don't fret.


----------

